# Impossible de se connecter à Facetime et iMessage



## AnouchAC (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans l'impossibilité de me connecter à FaceTime et iMessage sur mon ordinateur MacBook Air 2015, un message s'affiche : Une erreur s’est produite pendant l’activation de FaceTime. Veuillez contacter l’assistance Apple pour résoudre ce problème." ou "Une erreur s’est produite lors de l’activation. Réessayez." pour iMessage.

Sur mon iPhone XR les applications fonctionnent avec mon numéro de téléphone mais pas avec mon identifiant Apple.

Merci !

Anouch A.C.


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Tu as essayé de déconnecter tout tes appareils de tes comptes iCloud, attends 24h et réessaye


----------



## Mafétosh (2 Mai 2021)

J'ai le même problème actuellement, quelqu'un peut il m'aider? j'ai essayé presque toutes les solutions possibles mais toujours le même problème


----------

